# Открытый раздел > После рождения >  Слингопарад 2013

## Olga_Kuzmina

Надеюсь, не заплутала в темах и пишу туда! Народ! Очень хочется сделать в этом году отличный слингопарад. В отличие от прошлого года, когда все было как-то слишком спонтанно и в последний момент! Есть еще масса времени, чтобы продумать идею и сделать что-то красивое! Кто что думает?  у кого какие идеи?


----
Парад 2010 (тема) (видео) (фото - пароль slingoparad)
Парад 2011 (тема) (фото1, фото2, фото3, фото4) (Калужский Перекресток)
Парад 2012 (тема) (видео) (фото1, фото2) (Калужский Перекресток)

----------


## Polixenia

Я традиционно могу обеспечить мероприятие информационной поддержкой) А также могу попросить мужа сделать листовочки. Главное, чтобы информация по мероприятию (дата проведения, место проведения, время, спонсоры и т.д.) сообщались не в последний момент, как это было в предыдущие разы. 

Кстати, а в августе еще проходит Всемирная неделя поддержки грудного вскармливания :Wink:  Тоже можно было бы чего-нибудь замутить))http://kostromama.ru/articles/id/120..._Kostrome.html

----------


## Missis_Gry

Я могу предоставить призы по трем номинациям)) и раздать.листовки на своем районе

----------


## freedom

Валя, с языка сняла=)) С меня тоже подарки самым оригинальным в теме парада :Wink:  Кстати! Может быть темой сделать этно? Очень вяжется с ЕР=) Облачиться в этнические костюмы, можно музыкальное сопровождение какое-нибудь придумать, детки могут участвовать. А можно даже игры затеять!

----------


## yakudza

Про этно отличная идея!!! Супер!

могу распространить листовки в с. Льва Толстого. Вдруг наши мамы тоже заинтересуются)) Слингомам тут, правда, пока не встречала.
но листовки нам нужны будут тогда к субботе (у нас день села).
Впрочем, под нас, конечно, можно не подстраиваться))

----------


## Домик в деревне

Девчонки, а напомните, пожалуйста, в какую неделю слингопарад? Сентябрь, да?

----------


## Olga_Kuzmina

В этом году небольшое разночтение. Всероссийская неделя слингоношения 2013 (немного отмежевавшаяся от Международной недели слингоношения, Baby Wearing Internation Week) в этом году будет проходить с 9 по 15 сентября под девизом «На пользу нам двоим». Международная в октябре. Так что надо решать когда. Потому что время достаточно необычное. До этого в октябре собирались и уже выгуливали слингокуртки. Но опят-таки погода в октябре менее устойчивая. По поводу темы, согласна, надо думать. Но вот стоит ли сужать? Только этно? Может похулиганим и сделаем неделю "высокой слингомоды"), как-нить обыграв и замутив ее в один день?

----------


## Olga_Kuzmina

ну просто этно близок не всем  и  не у всех есть этновещи. про игры и музыку поддерживаю. идея странная, но предлагаю обратиться к Ольге Сергеевой, чей муж лилер популярной в городе группы Жи-ши, бывшие сорокеты. кто был на роке для ползунков, там играли именно они

----------


## adel

мне нравится этно идея! ( но поддержим конечно любую ) От sling40.ru подарки тоже сделаем)) Еще если что у нас есть музыкальное оборудование ( колонки , пульт, микрофоны...) можно какие то конкурсы организовать , игры. Думаю мастер-классы обязательно нужны. Мы все открывши рот в прошлый раз смотрели как Марина своих детишек будет приматывать)))

----------


## Olga_Kuzmina

интересно, а троих Марина в этот раз примотает)) Я предлагаю тем, кто реально хочет участвовать в организации, встертиться и обговорить все. В парке, в кафешке, где угодно и когда угодно. Как насчет субботы?

----------


## adel

Еще осталось почетное место "на бедре")))

Только в эту сб не можем - на свадьбу идем. В любой другой день могу.

----------


## Missis_Gry

Меня до 18 в городе не будет(( а после 18 тоже в любой день)

----------


## Kuzyaka

Привет всем, вообще ограничение темы сложно для тех у кого один слинг и является не рьяным приверженцем слингоношения, но стремится к этому. "Высокая мода"  - тема еще более сложно выполнимая, как мне думается. Просто представьте -  ты молодая неопытная мама, тебе очень хочется стремиться к ЕР. У тебя один слинг. Ты знаешь что будет слингопарад и улыбаясь думаешь что присоединишься, но тут опа - тема. И реально нужно очень серьезно заморочиться и проще не пойти. Да лень, да еще что-то (дела и пр и пр) Вы конечно скажете - нам нужны активные и энергичные... но нужно вливать культуру и в "ленивые" массы. Может через пару годков - когда движение окрепнет, реально будет провернуть. Но судя по количеству сообщений в теме - не так уж много  активистов собралось.

----------


## Kuzyaka

С учетом что это второй (поправьте, если ошибаюсь) слингопарад, есть потребность донести идею слингоношения. Что это не просто выпендрежь и "дань моде". А желание быть вдвоем с малышом постоянно, это удобно и комфорно не только вам, а малышу в первую очередь И это нужно ему. А яркие парадные краски итак можно добавить. Шарики, ленточки и пр... Мир дружба жвачка, если у малыша слингомама - он всегда дома, один слинг на двоих.

----------


## Kuzyaka

Отписываюсь по теме (после краткого мозгоштурма). Калуга - город космонавтики. Достаточно разнообразно можно подойти с решениями - опять же плясать от расцветки слинга или эрго и пр можно.  Тут и девочки-солнышки, звездочки и мальчикам есть где развернуться.

----------


## Kuzyaka

О еще тема - Урожайно, под овощи и фрукты приодеться)))

----------


## Missis_Gry

> О еще тема - Урожайно, под овощи и фрукты приодеться)))


Тогда уж Праздник урожая или Осенний бал ) Все помнят,  какая шикарная была в прошлом году Девушка-Осень)

----------


## adel

Чтоб не спугнуть тех кто не готов готовить богатые костюмы , нужно подчеркнуть что ждем всех с минимальным набором: ребенок, переноска любого типа и хорошее настроение! А вот призы и подарки уже тем кто приготовит самый-присамый костюм на такую то тематику. Еще вариант подготовить какую-то тематическую вещичку которую можно раздать тем кто пришел совсем не в теме. Так мы на хиппи-вечеринку раздавали кулон пацифик и хайратник на голову, на ковбойской всем давали по шляпе.... Тут тоже можно придумать символичную вещь которую можно раздать (одеть) всем кто захочет приобщиться к данной теме.

----------


## Амина

Аааа, как тут интересно!))
Ненене, троих приматывать не буду) Зато у меня будет компактное наглядное пособие, а не слоненок, как в прошлом году))
Все идем мне, безусловно, нравятся. Для пугливых - дресс-кода нет, одетых "не по форме" прогонять не будем, чесслово. При наличии даже простого интереса к слингоношению. А вот переноски не любого типа приветствуются, а только правильные) 
Я, в общем, поддержу вас, дорогие мои. Мозговой штурм в этом году - это не ко мне)))

----------


## freedom

И я тоже в субботу не могу, дайте из деревни выбраться и я с мозгами, переполненными идеями готова буду ими поделиться=))) Слинг-парад будет третий уже. И если погода позволит, мне кажется, нас соберется много, прирастают-прирастают наши ряды=))) А по поводу урожая, так это, по-моему, еще более трудно выполнимо, чем мода. Тут реально заморачиваться надо, одежки подобрать (опять же в соответствии с погодой) попроще будет... Вот где я поймаю тебя, Марина=)))

----------


## Амина

Слингпарад будет пятый... Юбилейный)

----------


## adel

Марин, а что ребенка в "кенгуренке" прогоните?))))  Все таки с них все начиналось, потом эволюционировало, стало лучше , удобнее, безопаснее - вот об этом им можно рассказать на мастер-классе и даже дать эрго-рюкзак попробовать , чтоб сами оценили в чем удобнее . А еще под словом любые переноски я имела ввиду слинги, эрго, хипситы конечно.

----------


## Амина

Ну как мы ребенка прогоним?)
А вообще, за 7 лет мамства у меня непереносимость кенгуру. Да, я категорична в этом вопросе, я скажу маме, что это СЛИНГпарад, демонстрация обществу полезных и удобных переносок. А мама в кенгуру в наших рядах сводит на нет все наши старания...

----------


## adel

А я вот перестала быть категоричной после нашего последнего с тобой разговора в ОК, когда зашла к Кате в группу и увидела ее фото 90 ых годов в самом настоящем кенгуру, и подпись , вот мы первопроходцы, о другом еще не приходится и мечтать))) И в итоге человек не свернул с пути ЕР а наоборот. Просто есть люди которые еще в 90ых и им нужно помочь, поделиться с ними  информацией, рассказать о том что есть более удобные и безвредные рюкзаки, а не обижать их своими радикальными взглядами)). Мама в кенгуру, это мама , которая уже начала носить своего малыша у сердца, а это первый и очень большой шаг! Со вторым ребенком скорее всего будет уже эрго-рюкзак ( это кстати уже из реального опыта, многие кто покупал у меня эрго, говорили что до этого пользовались кенгуру)

----------


## Амина

Рассказать и показать - это конечно, это обязательно, но я останусь категоричной) слинг-парад, это парад слингов, а не кенгуру!) В чем мама носит - это ее дело, но в наших рядах на параде кенгуру быть не должно! 
Но я же не одна решаю))

----------


## adel

Геее))))) Если большинство будет радикально настроено можно сжечь чучело ламера в кенгуру в конце))))) (навеяло с недавнего дня системного администратора)

----------


## Missis_Gry

> Рассказать и показать - это конечно, это обязательно, но я останусь категоричной) слинг-парад, это парад слингов, а не кенгуру!) В чем мама носит - это ее дело, но в наших рядах на параде кенгуру быть не должно! 
> Но я же не одна решаю))


Вот здесь соглашусь))

----------


## Missis_Gry

> Геее))))) Если большинство будет радикально настроено можно сжечь чучело ламера в кенгуру в конце))))) (навеяло с недавнего дня системного администратора)


....И коляску))

----------


## Olga_Kuzmina

не-не! я даж против колясок ничего не имею. вот в позапрошлом году фотки посмотрите. там мамочку с коляской увидите. после того слингопарада Лена стала мамочкой без коляски. со слингом и курткой) а вообще след неделя крайний срок встретится. у нас месяц всего на подгнотовку. как вам вечер понедельника и маша и медведи? кто сможет?

----------


## adel

Да уж, солидарна с Олей про колясочки! И я могу в понедельник.

----------


## Missis_Gry

Про коляски - это я утрирую уже) Во сколько в понедельник? я тоже могу)

----------


## Натусянич

А если темой сделать слингостиль? Даже будучи обладателем одного слинга можно выглядеть замечательно. Может стоит привлечь детских фотографов для организации слингофотосета?

----------


## adel

Да , фотограф очень нужен! Было бы здорово если бы кто согласился принять участие на общественных началах.

----------


## freedom

Наташ, думала Наде предложить? Я думаю, она с удовольствием пофотает. А еще ведь Денис Настин скорее всего будет снимать... В понедельник и я постараюсь! Давайте с временем определяться, может быть вечером, когда уже ни у кого детки спать не будут? скажем, после 18

----------


## adel

пойдет)))))))))

----------


## Missis_Gry

я свою знакомую - начинающего фотографа тоже приглашу)

----------


## freedom

я опять в понедельник не могу=((

----------


## Polixenia

фотографы, детские и не очень, набегут и так)) главное, вовремя проинформировать общественность о дате, месте и времени проведения. А также вовремя прийти туда. А то предыдущие три года слингомамы в большинстве своем приходили минут так на 15 позже условленного срока. Фотографы уж волноваться начинали))

по поводу темы слингопарада. Вот мне тоже кажется, что не нужно ограничиваться какой-то одной. Может, просто номинации сделать, а каждая мама решит, какая ей ближе? 

Кстати, предлагаю учредить специальную номинацию для детей слингопенсионеров)) которых в слингодевайсы не усадишь уже, но которые сами не против поносить какую-нибудь игрушку-зверушку. 

Ну, и по поводу кенгуру. Я, как и Марина, против. Понятно, что прогонять никто не будет. Но таки слинг и кенга - вещи разные. Если кому-то охота проводить кенгапарад, то флаг ему в руки. Но не нужно примазываться к слингам, чтобы те, кто в этом мало чего понимает, не решили, что это одно и то же. И не надо ссылаться на то, что кенга стояла на заре слингомамии. Ничего подобного. 

На счет даты - я, наверное, за сентябрь. Хотя понятно, что погода непредсказуема. И иногда в октябре бывает теплее, чем в сентябре)

----------


## Амина

Кстати, да, про дату - однозначно лучше в сентябре. Вполне можно в рамках всероссийской. Суббота - это 14 же? Вполне, думаю, 14 сентября подойдет. А по времени, как обычно, всех довольных не будет) Мне бы к 12 идеально))

----------


## Kuzyaka

По поводу темы - если "Сбор урожая" нужно заморачиваться, то хоть тема видна будет.  А вот, если народ оденется не в джинсы, а в платье или костюм, то смотря по погоде или жарко, или непонятно будет по теме (опять же сугубо мое мнение). Для Калуги с ее выпускниками и днем невест не много ли моды???

----------


## Olga_Kuzmina

Девочки! Все переносится на вторник! Но во вторник точно встречаемся! Время 18.00 кафе Маша и Медведь.  В кафе завтра позвоню. Узнаю точно ли будет для всех открыто. И тут же здесь напишу! Телефон для связи 8961121715 (Ольга) По времени согласна с Мариной. Хотя и охота выгулять слингокуртку, но все же сентябрь более предпочтительное время для парада! И суббота 12 часов вроде гуд. Потому как раньше (по воскресам) очень проблематично было собрать журналистов. Но еще обсудим! Начинаем готовить листовки для передачи инфы Оксане. Время, место тему согласуем на общей встрече. А вот спонсоров потенциальных прошу в  отписаться на ain_sof@mail.ru. Если хотите, чтобы название вашей фирмы было на листовке. Единственное условие для спонсоров "с листовки", кроме призов, разделить затраты по печати. Но думаю, они будут небольшие. Инфу для листовки хочется Оксане передать к среде. Так что торопитесь!

----------


## Olga_Kuzmina

А по теме я все же за слингостиль. Но конечно же, еще обсудим. Ибо не каждому захочется по теме осени замоачиваться. Но вот стильной захочет быть каждая) И "слингостиль" не имеет ограничений! То есть это может быть все что угодно! Как угодно традиционно, как угодно необычно!

----------


## Olga_Kuzmina

Маша и медведь завтра не работают. поэтому ждем всех желающих завтра в сквере на Московской напротив педа. 89611217175

----------


## kiara

На парад мы вряд ли, отфестивалили уже свое))) а вот если нужно будет охватить листовками район парка Ц. и Аненки - я готова развесить, расклеить.

P.S.  насчет "кенгуру" - я 16 лет назад тоже носила в кенгуру, однако это ни разу НЕ слинг! И это не заря и не закат и вообще даже не рядом со слингоношением. Поэтому выскажусь как "старичок" - с кенгурушками на параде участвовать не стоит. Объяснить кенга-маме разницу, дать попробовать, чтобы ощутить эту разницу, но не делать вид, что "все равны"), на мой взгляд - не тот случай. Предложите кенга-маме сразу выкинуть свою переноску в обмен на любой слинг!)) Согласится - переоденьте в лишний слинг и пусть гордо шагает рядом, нет - ну значит и на параде места нет.
А насчет ленивых масс...Это же праздник! Это же радость и желание поделиться этой радостью, счастьем и возможностью быть рядом с малышом всегда и везде...Ну какое тут место для лени?!

----------


## Olga_Kuzmina

А я вот  не готова говорить "Пошла отсюда , выкинь свою кенгуруху". Да, это разные вещи! но парад слингомам, как мне кажется, акция вполне себе позитивная. И от негатива "слинг или жизнь" никто слинг больше не полюбит. А вот пройдя в толпе и пронаблюдав разницу, вполне се может передумать насчет кенги

----------


## Амина

Ну, сказать можно по-разному)) Просто реально смысл акции теряется, если в наших строях будут мамы с кенгуру. (Кстати, ни разу на 4 года не было  :Wink: ) Слинг - это здОрово и здорОво, кенга - нездорОво 100%.

----------


## Polixenia

"кенгоситуацию", вроде, обсудили при встрече) хотя я тоже считаю, что она чисто теоретическая. 

Кстати, мы вот ломали голову над тем, как контролировать передвижение кенгомамы, если она согласится на рюкзак или шарф. Так у нее же можно взять в качестве "залога" ее же кенгурушку! Вряд ли, она просто так уйдет без нее, даже если сильно впечатлится слингом)

Кстати, для тестодрайва предлагаю не шарф, а рюкзачок. Потому что для того, чтобы разобраться с шарфом, все-таки нужно время. С рюкзачком проще. И разница с кенгой очевидна)

----------


## Olga_Kuzmina

Ну да. Это самая важная тема для обсуждения. Как выгнать кого-то с кенгуру, несмотря на то, что таковые ни разу не приходили. А может и с колясками кого-то прогнать. А что у нас больший грех?  Обсуждать эту тему  можно долго и с увлечением. По мне слингопарад - это позитивное мероприятие. И лично я считаю саму идею кого-то научить  вопреки его воли, что -то подменить и попросить удалиться безобразной. Если цель сохранить чистоту слингорассы и выгнать чужака, в любом случае я не в стае и уйду с чужаком. Ибо любая мама, с которой так поступят, ничего кроме обиды не вынесет. Любая мама с кенгой, за которой признают то, что она вольна выбирать, просто может сравнить и сделать вывод, что есть другие переноски и они удобнее. Списалась со Светланой Держаченко из Кирова. В слингомире она известна как Модная Мамочка. Там парады проходят масштабно и организованно. "эти кенги покупают, но носят мало в них, они ж неудобные а фанаты ношения, все одно в инет залезут и слинг купят, когда почитают, ну придет у вас парочка и то не факт, посмотрит на вас и сделает верный выбор, если на нее не набросятся." А теперь вопрос знатокам: может, не будем обсуждать, как кого-то  переучить, а поговорим, что конкретно каждый из нас может сделать, чтобы парад прошел достойно?

----------


## Амина

Мне кажется, тему с кенгами мы закрыли еще на встрече....

----------


## Амина

> В этом году небольшое разночтение. Всероссийская неделя слингоношения 2013 (немного отмежевавшаяся от Международной недели слингоношения, Baby Wearing Internation Week) в этом году будет проходить с 9 по 15 сентября под девизом «На пользу нам двоим». Международная в октябре. Так что надо решать когда. Потому что время достаточно необычное. До этого в октябре собирались и уже выгуливали слингокуртки. Но опят-таки погода в октябре менее устойчивая. По поводу темы, согласна, надо думать. Но вот стоит ли сужать? Только этно? Может похулиганим и сделаем неделю "высокой слингомоды"), как-нить обыграв и замутив ее в один день?


Оля, в ЖЖ пишут, что с 9 по 15 "На пользу нам двоим" - это как раз международная
37694_600.jpg

----------


## Polixenia

> Мне кажется, тему с кенгами мы закрыли еще на встрече....


мне тоже так казалось.

----------


## татьяна

Здравтвуйте) Я так что то и не поняла когда слингпарад будет. Или опять что то упустила и он уже прошел?

----------


## Амина

Слингпарад будет в ближайшую субботу на Театралке с 12:00!)

----------


## татьяна

о, тогда мы придем) А то хочется посмотреть сколько же народу ходит в слингах, а то такое чувство, что я одна в этом городе так хожу.

----------


## Olga_Kuzmina

Afischa_A4_.jpg

Уважаемые слингомамы! 
Обращаем ваше внимание, что слингопарад 2013 откроется 14 сент в 12 часов на Театральной УЛИЦЕ. Не на площади Победы как в последние годы.
Тема парада: Слингостиль: мы в одном. То есть мы просим всех, кто рассчитывает на главный приз ,  прийти  одетыми в одном стиле с малышом. И конечно, в слинге или любой физиологичной переноске (Май, слинг-рюкзак и тп) 
Вас ждут конкурсы на самую быструю намотку среди мам и слингопап.Слингодефиле. Викторина и лотерея! Запланировано слинготанцы и слингочаепитие! После него мы пойдем в городской парк, где состоится бесплатный фотосет. Фотографов достаточно много. так что сфотографируемся и все вместе и индивидуально, семейно. Ждем вас с малышами  и хорошим настроением!

----------


## Амина

Вот здесь: http://vk.com/mama40ru сейчас проходит слинговикторина  :Wink:  с замечательным призом - бесплатной профессиональной фотосессией от Анны Калашниковой!  :Smile:

----------


## Амина

Завершается подготовка слингопарада 2013! Он пройдет с 12 до 13 часов в субботу на улице Театральной. Будет масса сюрпризов и призов! Главный приз достанется победителю слингодефиле. Его тема: "Слингостиль: один на двоих". Мама и малыш в слинге должны быть одеты в общем стиле. Это может быть один цвет или просто одно стилистическое решение! Фантазируйте и воплощайте ваши идеи в жизнь! А мы обещаем отметить вас достойным призом!

----------


## Еленк@

Мы очень постараемся приехать. Надеюсь, погода не подкачает

----------


## Амина

ЗАВТРА! В 12:00 на Театралке около "Сластены"! И все вместе посылаем запрос Мирозданию на хорошую погоду))

----------


## Missis_Gry

Я весь день запросы посылала

----------


## kiara

Маринк, девчонки, ну как вы отфестивалили? Как танцы?

----------


## Амина

Отлично все прошло! ) Танец, викторина, конкурсы смешные! Позитиву хапнули полной ложкой!)) Я вся такая (наконец-то) в образе, правда, замерзла, но столько комплиментов зато получила!!))) 
IMG_4888.jpg

----------


## kiara

Ах ты боже мой,Маринк!!!! Вы как фееечки-такие лапули))) ты на фарфоровую балерину похожа! Класс!

----------


## Амина

Ну, чья школа-то  :Wink:  Ванильные феи мы, да))

----------


## Амина

http://kalugadeti.ru/album.php?albumid=49

----------


## Амина

http://www.kp40.ru/news/gorod_oblast/22164/

----------


## yakudza

Слинг-парад прошёл чудесно!!!
Организаторы потрудились на славу - придумали интересную программу, организовали аппаратуру, конкурсы, чаепитие, привлекли много спонсоров. Большие молодцы, Спасибо вам!!!
Мне показалось, что большинство участников получили призы, что очень приятно)) и нам, слингопенсионерам досталось)) Девочки, спасибо всем за подарки!
Жалко, конечно, что погода была пасмурная. Мне кажется гостей могло бы быть намного больше, просто решили не рисковать.
Но зато те, кто пришел подготовили очень интересные образы, было приятно и любо их разглядывать. И шарфы у девчонок очень красивые!
В общем всё очень здорово, настоящий юбилей! Молодцы!!!

----------


## Kusya

А какой был танец!! Загляденье просто! Присоединяюсь ко всем отзывам, прекрасный праздник мамочек получился!

----------


## Амина

=) Ссылка на танец: http://video.yandex.ru/users/mva010280/view/3/ Качество, правда, так себе и ракурс неудачный, но представление получить можно))

----------


## Домик в деревне

> =) Ссылка на танец: http://video.yandex.ru/users/mva010280/view/3/ Качество, правда, так себе и ракурс неудачный, но представление получить можно))


Звезды, просто звезды!
Красиво и так ладно. Долго готовились?
Красотулечки!

----------


## Амина

> Звезды, просто звезды!
> Красиво и так ладно. Долго готовились?
> Красотулечки!


Спасибо, Олесик) Две репетиции у нас было)

----------


## Missis_Gry

> Спасибо, Олесик) Две репетиции у нас было)


и хватило ведь двух,  а мы боялись)))

----------


## kiara

Девчонки такие трогательные, аж до слез!

----------


## татьяна

Мы пропустили все самое интересное( Танец только на фотках видели, пришли поздно точнее как мелкого собрали. Я думала будет побольше народа, а погода видно подкачала. В следующий раз мы тоже попробуем поучаствовать)))

----------

